# Coleman Outboardmotors



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Coleman makes outboard motors now that seem to be reasonably priced. My question is they have a 2.6 hp motor, is this to small to push a 14 ft aluminum boat should the wind come up. :?:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a little Yamaha 2.5 that I use on a 14ft aluminum. On Causey, the wind blows up the canyons just as you try to head in at night, never fails. I've had 4 adults and 2 kids in there, plus gear, and never had a problem getting in. I've seen canoes and kayakers get blown around like leaves, and I just keep on motoring. I wouldn't think you'd have a problem... just think of the money you'll save!


----------

